# dog bed



## pippa31

Pippa is getting older and more trustworthy as each day passes!!

We are beginning to consider transitioning her to a dog bed next to our bed. I am looking for good dog bed recs and also any good tips on how to transition her to a dog bed (she sleeps in her crate downstairs most nights)?


----------



## VictoriaW

pippa31, did you see the thread on Bowser dog beds? Beautiful V pics and I have heard very good things about them.

Could be a veeeeerrrrrry slippery slope from a dog bed next to your bed to a warm furry friend under your covers. Just saying....


----------



## MilesMom

We just ordered Miles his Christmas gift of a new bed from Orvis! We are looking forward to giving it to him. He has a Kong bed that has held up well, but Miles is fairly gentle with his beds.


----------



## Kay92

Once she sleeps in your bed you'll never want her to get out.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/sleeping-bags-for-vizslas.html

Three years later from the original post in November 2009 my dogs are in the living room right now in their living room sleeping bags. When it is bed time they will get into their crate sleeping bags and when we go traveling in the RV they relax, you got it, in their RV sleeping bags. We own 6 of them and will be buying two new ones this winter. All of them are still in great shape, even the furry gray one that Bailey has designated as his "girlfriend".


RBD


----------



## datacan

Kay92 said:


> Once she sleeps in your bed you'll never want her to get out.


True, but it depends how comfy his crate bed is ... this is the only one Sam doesn't chew on. I bought three one for the car and two for his crates.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11901692&lmdn=Dog+Beds&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No


----------



## mswhipple

datacan, Willie has one just like that! He likes it for napping.  

These Kuranda dog beds are the ones preferred by one of our local rescue groups: http://www.kuranda.com


----------



## Lincolns Parents

We just got Lincoln a new bed for Christmas...granted he got it a few weeks early! Lil

Its called a bagel. Its fluffy and big, he sinks right in and all you see is his eyes. He LOVES it! ;D


----------



## Vida

My three dogs have a giant pillow in the kitchen with non slip vet bed on top .they always snuggle up together.  
But sometimes I let them get on the sofas ,and occasionally we all cuddle in bed together. ;D


----------



## hotmischief

I have found Tuffies beds to be the most popular with my dogs. My Danes love them and my Viszla has a Tuffies nest which he adores. They are really tough and can be scrubbed - not easily chewed and can be used with or without covers that are changable.

The London and Surrey Vizslas just had a virtual auction to raise money for Vizsla rescue centres in Hungary and Cyprus and a Tuffies bed was donated by someone in the US and it was the most popular item and went was 3x its retail value.

We transitioned Boris by having the nest in the living room in the day so he was used to it, them put it in the kitchen and removed the crate. He just loves it as he can curl up and it is so cozy.

http://www.tuffies.co.uk/productsBeds.asp?CategoryId=1

The nest is the blue round bed at the bottom of the page. They ship all over the world. Have a look at the gallery pictures really great pictures.


----------



## pippa31

Thanks for all the great suggestions. Pippa will be receiving a new bed for Christmas from Santa this year 

And to all the people who mentioned having her sleep with us - we would LOVE to! The problem is we have tried it a few times and she moves around so much during the night that my husband and I get NO SLEEP. If you can train me how to keep a dog still so I can get at least 7 uninterrupted hours then we will revisit


----------



## redbirddog

Pippa.
Many a field trial in the RV I sleep with my two Vizsla. Chloe is a doll. She finds a spot and stays. BAILEY is determined to take the WHOLE queen sized bed as his. It is amazing how a 60 pound 24 inch dog can stretch out so large.
RBD


----------



## ZDOGSMOM

Ziva has beds all over the house... she has 2 round dog beds from Costco that has the fleecy material on top...she loves all things fleecy... beds, toys, blankets....she curls up on a large ottoman in the front room where she can keep tabs on anything happening in the front yard thru the big picture window, and yes she sleeps with us and at this moment I am sitting on our king size bed typing on the IPAD, with Ziva curled up under her fleecy throw to the left of me and a 17.5 pound Maine **** Cat curled up to the right of me. I want to mention to REDBIRDDOG that I ordered one of those XL Fleece Sleeping Bags for Ziva and she LOVES it! The minute we took it out of the box she crawled right in it, curled up and didn't come out for an hour and a half!!! That thing is amazing! I was pleasantly suprised by how heavy and thick it was and anything that keeps my red dog happy makes me extremely happy.


----------

